# Cloudy eye remaining after treating pop eye.



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a Labeotropheus trewavasae that had pop eye a few weeks ago.

He was fully treated and the swelling of the eye has gone away.

But since then he has a cloudy lense on his eye, and looks blind.

He spends all day hidden behing the outlet pipe in the tank.

He seems to miss feeding time, either by not seeing it or lack of appetite.

I have since used Melafix on the tank for other reasons, but no change to the cloudyness.

Any suggestions ? Could this be permanent damage ?


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is the initial pop eye infection. i will post one showing the current state tonight


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What was the initial treatment? I usually recommend erythromycin for eye related infections. You may want to treat in a separate tank due to this medication's harshness on nitrifying bacteria. Monitor water parameters daily while medicating, particularly ammonia.


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is the picture showing his current state. 
He was treated with interpet anti internal bacteria.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

GTZ said:


> I usually recommend erythromycin for eye related infections. .


but wich is the dosage? I had a Flower Horn with the same problem


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The two more common erythromycin products are Maracyn by Mardel and E.M. Erythromycin by API.
Maracyn recommends 200mg (1 packet) per 10g for 5 days. No mention of water changes during treatment, just prior to beginning treatment.
The API product recommends,


> 'For each 10 gallons of water, empty one packet (also 200mg per packet) directly into aquarium. Repeat dose after 24 hours. Wait another 24 hours and then change 25% of the aquarium water. Repeat this treatment for a second time, for a total of 4 doses. Then make a final 25% water change and add fresh activated carbon or replace filter cartridge. Treatment may be repeated if necessary.'


I'd be more inclined to use the Maracyn treatment schedule, but with partial water changes, around 25%, prior to each daily dosage and increase the treatment to 7 days as a minimum and 10 days max.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks but for those who live in countries on where we cant find some commercial/fish products, what is the pharmaceutical option?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend visiting your local veterinarian and inquiring about a medication for fish that will treat streptococcus and other gram positive infections.
Other alternatives would be direct applications of silver nitrate or potassium permanganate.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

GTZ said:


> I recommend visiting your local veterinarian and inquiring about a medication for fish that will treat streptococcus and other gram positive infections.
> Other alternatives would be direct applications of silver nitrate or potassium permanganate.


Sadly in Mexico the veterinarians don't know anything of fishes.... I think my option is silver nitrate or potassium permanganate but can you tell me if I should dissolve or wich is the form to apply?

I have a Flower horn that have this problem on his eye... He is very strong. Before of his eye, he had intestinal parasites. For 3 months he don´t eating anything! I attack the problem with metronidazole in several times with no result, at the end surprisingly his problem is finished, he is eating again is active and his poop/feces is ok.

But now he starts with the eye... he is in "hospital" aquarium...

I really hope you can help me with some info!

Thanks in advance!


----------

